# Bad Translator



## Msby (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's a fun thing to do if you're REALLY bored like I am.  This page will translate your text up to 56 times to see what gets "lost in translation."  So, according to this thing....

Martial arts/Wushu= insurance
Kung Fu= About us
where there's a will, there's a way= if so

sentences are more interesting, and for extra fun combine it with this fortune cookie message site!
http://www.conveythis.com/translation.php

http://www.chinese-fortune-cookie.com/fortune-cookie-sayings.html


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting...  





> _"We hold these truths to be self evident; that all men are created  equal, that they are endowed by their creator with certain inalienable  rights, and that among those rights are life, liberty and the pursuit of  happiness."_
> *...50 translations later we get:*​_"Furthermore, we believe that building the match to life, liberty and truth are always satisfied."_


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 16, 2010)

You get the Big Bang sentence of 10years!


> _"The Big Bang theory (or Big Bang model) is the prevailing  cosmological theory of the early development of the universe. In this  theory, the Big Bang is an event that took place at some finite time  in  the past, more than ten billion years ago."_
> *...50 translations later we get:*​_"Big Bang (Big Bang, or the actual example in developing) world. Big Bang sentence of 10 years."_


----------



## Nomad (Aug 16, 2010)

Ooh... this is fun!

Start with a classic Shakespeare quote:



> What's in a name? That which we call a rose By any other name would smell as sweet.



and get (56 translations later):



> I do not know the name perfume.



or one of my favorites from Albert Einstein: 



> Great spirits have often encountered violent opposition from weak minds



which becomes (50 translations)...



> unpleasant memories of the violent protests that interest you most.


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 16, 2010)

_"Semper Fidelis is Latin for "Always Faithful"."_
*...56 translations later we get:*​_"As usual, South America is always true. ""_


----------



## crushing (Aug 16, 2010)

_"All that is necessary for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing."_
*...30 translations later we get:*
_"That you must defeat the evil."_
*...40 translations later we get:*
_"All you need to defeat the demon."_
*...56 translations later we get:*
_"Have you removed all bad."_


----------



## Nomad (Aug 16, 2010)

A sad recent headline: _Bodies of 2 children recovered from river; mom arrested_
after 56 translations, became:
*He died in prison in February*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 16, 2010)

"SPOON!"


After 56:

"Contact"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 16, 2010)

"Gravity is a harsh mistress".

After 56:

"Oil and clinical issues"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 16, 2010)

"Somebody **** in your head and forgot to stir!"

After 56: 

"A dogs and cat".


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 16, 2010)

Last one for awhile:

"Our planet is dying. We need pizza to survive. Do not try to resist or you will be destroyed".

After 56:

_"Pizza star's death in life. Safety is still trying to destroy."_

Too much fun!_ _


----------



## Hawke (Aug 16, 2010)

I Love You.

56 Translations later.

Love.

I guess "love" is universal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 19, 2010)

"Talk softly and carry a big stick"

56 translations

"Gastritis"


----------



## Nomad (Aug 19, 2010)

Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few

(after 56 translations)

_No other job in the world._


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2010)

I just had to give this another try

"Strong Qi you are healthy, weak Qi you are sick, no qi you are dead"

...56 translations later we get:

"He died in a car to the hospital."


----------

